# my main CUBE FOR SS



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ3OTE0OTMy.html

V CUBE CHANGES SCREW METHOD

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ3NzQ1MzMy.html
THIS IS V-CUBE 5 MODDER METHOD!


I AM POOR AT ENGLISH


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you ever tried typing lowercase letters before?

If not, It would be great if you tried now


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

OkayI will type lowercase letters.but i am poor at eng.
but i feel my vedio is useful for many cuber.donot you think/?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2011)

Ooo it's Lee Poon Kit!!!!!


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes I think that video is very useful
And I would like to apologize on behalf of everyone who made rude comments towards you, including me.
We're not doing a good job of welcoming you into this community.


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

actually,i do not know many words. if you comments towards me,i do not know the meaning.
i am newbie here.i just want to show my mod method fot the v cube.
and i will go to work in the few months,now i am free,so i show the V CUBE CHANGE INTO the screw method.that all.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 3, 2011)

Modding the corners on the inner pieces? Seems like a great idea! I'ma try it on my Eatsheen 5x5 tomorrow


----------



## Bapao (Mar 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Yes I think that video is very useful
> And I would like to apologize on behalf of everyone who made rude comments towards you, including me.
> We're not doing a good job of welcoming you into this community.



Yeah, I'm all about welcoming people too. But it's hard to welcome someone when you get the jive that they're SHOUTING at you. I don't think you need to type English in CAPs in the fear of getting the grammar wrong anyway. As long as you start a sentence with a capital, it doesn't look that bad. German on the other hand is a totally different matter...

But I think it's really neat that guys from another community want to share stuff here. Big WELCOME to LeePoonKit and friends. No irony intended.


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. 
1.I come here ,just show my method to everyone who support me,I do not want to flaunt anything here.
2.I want to communicate with others,even they are foreigner.
3.I think my change V cube method is good for everyone who love cube.
just all.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 3, 2011)

这里的人很无聊, 他们喜欢经常挑语法问题


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

谢谢你的翻译，非常感谢你~~~~~~~~~我英语不好！！！


----------



## Nestor (Mar 3, 2011)

When I started posting into forums people made jokes about my English too. As long as you don't let people get into your head, its cool 

I'm currently sanding the inner pieces of my Eatsheen as you did on your video. Can't wait to try this out!


----------



## anuradha (Mar 4, 2011)

The first post on page 3 of the following thread was my first ever post here at Speedsolving.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19823-yong-jun-yj1102/page3

And, obviously, the next post is the first ever reply I got. 

Yes, I have edited that post twice, first to change "plastic of this algorithm" to "plastic of this cube", and then "90%" to "90 degrees".


----------



## Bapao (Mar 4, 2011)

anuradha said:


> The first post on page 3 of the following thread was my first ever post here at Speedsolving.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19823-yong-jun-yj1102/page3
> 
> ...



I remember that post. I couldn't resist correcting the wise guy that corrected you. See the last post of the thread


----------



## anuradha (Mar 4, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I remember that post. I couldn't resist correcting the wise guy that corrected you. See the last post of the thread


 
I remember your reply, but didn't realize that you were in this thread as well. Thanks for the concern!

Being around on the Internet long enough, I generally don't feed the trolls except to have some fun. ;-) Contrariwise, I ended up making a small donation to the forum early on - which explains my membership status.

I did notice the hostile behavior towards forum etiquette violations and grammar/spelling errors, even when the intentions of those members were to do some good. Didn't want to bring it up, but now that it is being discussed, let me say that I was not very happy about what I saw, and continue to see. But may be it's just me.

Anyway, I think we are way off-topic from hardware now. 

N.B. Wondering if someone would make a remark about me using the word "contrariwise"!


----------



## Bapao (Mar 4, 2011)

anuradha said:


> I remember your reply, but didn't realize that you were in this thread as well. Thanks for the concern!
> 
> Being around on the Internet long enough, I generally don't feed the trolls except to have some fun. ;-) Contrariwise, I ended up making a small donation to the forum early on - which explains my membership status.
> 
> ...


 
As you wish; "contrariwise" is not a word. There, just keeping up traditions 
But you're right though, it gets out of hand here sometimes. I try pretty hard to make sure that I don't make any mistakes but English isn't my native language either.
It was like my second post or something, I made a really minor mistake and this guy just had to point it out.


----------



## anuradha (Mar 4, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> As you wish; "contrariwise" is not a word. There, just keeping up traditions



I expected someone to remind this: http://sabian.org/looking_glass4.php


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 4, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> 这里的人很无聊, 他们喜欢经常挑语法问题


 


LeePoonKit said:


> 谢谢你的翻译，非常感谢你~~~~~~~~~我英语不好！！！


 translation please


----------



## anuradha (Mar 4, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> translation please


 
Google translate works quite well for these two sentences.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 4, 2011)

anuradha said:


> I expected someone to remind this: http://sabian.org/looking_glass4.php


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 4, 2011)

樓主是個中二生。鑑定完畢。


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 5, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 樓主是個中二生。鑑定完畢。


我是广州的，不是中二，都快大学毕业了~~~~


----------

